# Tiling contractors how do you



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

hey guys, how do you deal with clients picking tiles? 
i dont know but have any of you been into Olympia or any of the other stores thats the size of a homedepot.
i go crazy, clients are always worried about matching tiles with paint and so on, so how do you deal with the madness? and how much should i charge for a day, with all the madness?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I send them to Daltile. This way, Dal's designer works with them and it costs me nothing. If a customer doesn't choose something from there, Dal usually sends them samples. I will then use the samples to find something at 1 or 2 more stores. I think ultimately, my answer is to limit the customers choice of stores.


----------



## 1mancrew (Nov 17, 2008)

As stated in my contract beforehand, if they want to go and pick out their own tile they are more than welcome. Also in the contract (depending on their grade of house and budget) I set a grade limit of low/medium/high for the tile that will be installed. Also, the price range per square is stated in the contract as well. Of course when contract is figured I upcharge for all material but that upcharge isn't included in there budgeted amount. If they decide to go with a higher grade they understand upfront that they are on the hook for the additional charge. They are then free to select tile from anywhere they want but I let them know where the best deals are. I haven't had one single problem doing it this way and everyone is happy. I also steer them toward stocked tile so as to not have any undue delays. When they come back with the stock numbers I pick up the selected tile, grout, etc.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm with Angus on this one. Why should I poke my head into their tile / color choice. I send them to Daltile and let them pick what they want from there. 

If they want something that Dal doesn't have then they have already been shopping and know exactly what they want.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

I DO NOT supply tile.
I DO NOT supply grout.
I will provide a budgetary total estimate in advance.
I will provide a final *ESTIMATE* after the tile and grout is selected.
I will provide a parts list and inventory-need list only after a contract is signed.
I will install tile that has been delivered to the job site by others.
I will pickup and deliver tile for a fee.
I will visit a showroom with the customer for a fee.
I do not negotiate price of products with anyone, the small markup is for handling.
I do not pass-on any discounts for products that may come my way.


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

:laughing::laughing: we all got a different answer, seems we all had headaches with this one, out of all the construction i do, this one seems to really give me problems, in the future if i have extra money, i would like to stock my own tile ( popular ones ) install them for cheaper, this way i dont got the headache of the running around, the higer end clients usually got an interior designer, i found a guy for $75/ hr client spends 4 hr with this guy and they are pretty happy :clap:, when i got into the construction business i was good at designing my self but i dont know what happen, now i seen so many designs i dont know what to do, i think i got bored now.:sad:


----------



## JJC (Nov 5, 2005)

Wer'e on the same page Bud! The differences are: 
A/ I supply grout for list price
B/ Supply a preliminary estimate based on original visit to site with owner and designer. 
C/ Provide final contract price after tile is selected, pattern chosen,along with grout. Actually everything has to have a final selection.
D/ Charge List price for everything I supply. 
E/ Contract is extremely specific in what I'm responsible for and have a clause in contract stating any delays caused by others will be charged at $55/ HR. This has stopped all waiting while they finish up the area on the day and time I'm supposed to start. If they notify me early enough of a delay and I can find other work, then I don't charge them. My lawyer said my time is as valuable as theirs and can be charged. It needs to be in a written contract!! I also honor the completion date unless they have added more work etc which adds to the time. All extras are charged at 55/HR plus materials. I also charge for mileage over 30 miles each way.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

I like to work with the customer on their tile design. When your helping a client pick out tile, you can assure you are using quality materials. There will be no question as to what is going where, how it will be preped, how it will be laid out. I know the dimensions of the room, so there's no approximation or designs that may result in the "will this fit in here without running into sliver cut problems". I don't know how someone else can plan a design, without going to the home and taking account all the obstacles that are in the jobsite. Plus, I don't like to send my clients to someone else. 
I don't understand the concept of someone calling me with a project and me sending them away to someone else. If I was that caller, and the contractor told me to go see so and so at the this tile shop, I would just call the next person that was willing to actually work with me. When people call me, they are working with me. I think it helps the sales process along to, as you're building a repore with the client. I guess I see myself as a contractor, not an installer. A contractor listens to the needs of the customer and develops a solution while informing the customer. An installer, is simply that, someone who is installing what someone else has prepared.
I don't install materials supplied by the homeowner. I don't really like installing porcelain tile made in China. Or possibly running into different lot numbers or the customer not buying enough tile and having to wait for a shipment. I will not let a store representative, or worse, the homeowner, deliver tile to a jobsite. I don't want to deal with discrepancies regarding items missing or broken or is the wrong stuff.
It has to be difficult to draft a contract not knowing what is going to be installed. I can see it now, the homeowner brings a bunch of tile to the jobsite, and then the tile setter says "wait a minute, I didn't know you wanted natural stone, now this is going to cost this much". Now you're in a haggle with the customer. I like to try to minimize change orders.

I find my jobs to run more "level" when I have control of the design process along with the installation. And I know the customer is going to be satisfied, because I was assisting them every step of the way. 
Eliminate the middle men and eliminate obstacles.


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

picking tiles is like going shopping with my woman. my back hurts, i get distracted by other women, i get hungry, ect ect. they will always trying to match tile and paint ect ect................mind you guys for some reason when i go to buy tiles with my client, is it usually the woman of the house im with. for me it seems the man always never around for stuff like that...again its like shopping with a GF haha
......matt as long as i measure the room, i tell them what size of tile i will work with and its up to them to pick the colour, as for the tile being quality i only send them to 3 locations. i dont do tiling alone so this is why they are with me, as i only take full renovations jobs
they pick the material, i pick it up, 
cost is based on size, and difficulty most price i do is based on square footage, i really dont know much contractors around Toronto who dont do it that way


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

I agree that going "tile hunting" is a laborous process. When I get a call, I usually refer them to my tile samples web page where they can tell me which styles catch their eye. Then I usually bring along some other samples that are similar. And pictures of that particular tile they liked installed, so they can see how it looks as a whole, rather than just one (or a few) tile samples.


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

MattCoops said:


> I agree that going "tile hunting" is a laborous process. When I get a call, I usually refer them to my tile samples web page where they can tell me which styles catch their eye. Then I usually bring along some other samples that are similar. And pictures of that particular tile they liked installed, so they can see how it looks as a whole, rather than just one (or a few) tile samples.



Very nice, like i said above if i had the money and more importantly somewhere to store them ill buy tile on sale in large amounts and thats what ill give to clients, nice setup you got going there tho :thumbsup: Booked marked


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Matt has a good point. I suppose it depends on the actual job but if I'm doing a complete kitchen or bathroom remodel, I will not throw my client to some store alone to figure it out themselves. I have sample boards that I use to help direct them to what I or my designer feels is appropriate for the situation. If I'm doing just a floor or backsplash, usually the customer is way ahead of me with choosing. In those cases I will always give my opinion but I prefer to save myself the time of totally holding hands and let another qualified person help them. I'm not an interior decorator. Besides, if a person is adement about installing something that is not appropriate, I always have the option of just saying "no".


----------



## dave peffer (Jan 10, 2009)

*problem*

My friend, if you send the customer to a showroom such as DalTile, they will most often sell materials more expensive than you would think: accents and accessories in particular which are marked up more than tile.
You might do well to let them handle it. Setting materials should be in your exclusive control and you should buy them.

Know your showroom however. Make sure you call and refer to a particular salesperson and verify that they will quote only retail. The discount belongs to you. The quote will be in writing and you WILL give the sale to the person who sold it.

Note: when a customer has finished selecting the tile, you know he is ready for the install.


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

What I do is firstly educate the client on the different grade levels of tiles then I send them to Sarana. There they can select the tile and give the salesperson my business card. I then place the order and pick it all up. I have direct to dealer pricing with Sarana so I get a decent discount. So to make the client happy that they went and shopped I offer them a discount of 10% on the tile alone. Works everytime for me. Buying tile is like buying shoes - everyone has a style they like.


----------

